# Super long nails???



## gillianna

I was at my daughter class the other day and noticed a mother with the longest fake nails I have ever seen in my life.  I mean in your face nails.  I thought to myself-how can you do anything????  I thought getting dressed must be hard. 
 Then I saw she had a baby and though how does one cange the diaper with those.  I want to get gel nails after I am done decorating-need to remove a lot of wallpaper but will keep mine short.

Any thoughts on nails?


----------



## janice

I like to keep my nails short.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I keep my nails short, i think it is clean more classic look.
My mother told me my natural body should not compete with
the clothes i wear.


----------



## Superqueen

I like gel nails but sometimes they look really fake, esp the longest. I prefer keeping my nails natural and short.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

I think those obnoxiously long nails are so creepy.  I once had a waitress who had these kind of nails and I didn&#8217;t understand how she could work!


----------



## Cristina

I don't like super long nails.  Even when I had acrylic pink and whites, I kept them somewhat short.  I don't wear acrylics anymore, and my real nails are short, barely past my fingertips.  I just get regular manicures to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Bella Blonde

RobbieNEmmy said:
			
		

> I think those obnoxiously long nails are so creepy.



:blink: No offense to anyone, but I agree.  It's cartoonish.  Especially when they're painted with landscapes and whatnot! 

I like mine shorter, but not stubbed.  Mine break all the time.  I may go back to acrylics one of these days, I just hate sitting for an hour!


----------



## lv-lover

i like my nails medium length, when the get too long they start breaking and spiltting.


----------



## amanda

i don't like fake nails at all :-/.  they just seem a little stripper-y to me, although i did have them at one time.  to each their own, though!


----------



## ValleyO

Long nails are a little porn-starish to me!


----------



## CityGirl9

I keep my nails as short as possible. Long nails gross me out for some reason. I feel like what kind of germs/bacteria could be festering under those long nails.


----------



## Kellybag

Everyone has a preference...but it is not mine


----------



## Serendipity

I prefer short/sport length.  I personally think any longer is tacky.


----------



## pseub

My nails don't grow without breaking or splitting, so I just keep them short and try to keep the cuticles from getting too bad.  I used to have the pink and white acryllics a few years ago (not long, just beyond the tips of my fingers).  I loved how they looked but got tired of the maintenance, and was having trouble finding a nail tech who did them how I liked.

I think super-long nails look tacky.


----------



## SuzyZ

Natural, medium length, nicely shaped and with a light colored ( I use Essie's Marshmellow or Nude Beach)  polish - that's my description of perfect nails.  When I see those long dagger like nails, I think "hooker".  I know that sounds sterotypical but lets face it.


----------



## Deborahsue

I hate long nails.  It makes me angry that women have ever done this to themselves -- it is like foot binding in my opinion -- something done to women to keep them from using their hands!  (I kind of feel the same way about extremely high heels but something tells me I better not go there . . .)

I would never let mine get long.  Wouldn't be able to play the piano or do much of anything.  When I see long nails, I just think the worst of the person -- so unfair, but, we all have our biases.  

I always loved Barbra Streisand but just hated her long nails.


----------



## pseub

And Bab's are natural too.  You know the story about why she grew her nails so long?  Apparently her mother kept telling her that her theater career might not work out, and she should take a job as a typist.  So she grew her nails to prevent her from being able to be a typist!


----------



## Selena

I hate those super long nails that look like CURLY FRIES GAG!
Selena


----------



## Marly

I love clean short nails with a little nail polish, maybe in a light blush color. It's classic and sophisticated.


----------



## mischa

i hate both long and fake nails...i prefer them to be short and clean!


----------



## Perja

How long is long nails?

I keep mine reasonably long (when white reaches 1cm, it's time for *snip snip*) but they're natural and off they go if they're not looking good. They're longer than those of my colleagues (who keep them nearly at the pink) but not so much that they start to look weird...
However, I would never do fakes: my mom and I tried them once and I ripped them off myself during the first week because they bothered me. They just didn't feel like my nails.

I suppose most of you think it's tacky that I have long-ish nails but short looks ugly on me. It doesn't stop me from working or whatever and they do come in quite handy for certain tasks (like turning screws on my computer).


----------



## Prada's Meadow

[*I really like to keep my nails short. I think its healthier, and looks more professional.*


----------



## Roo

I used to live in Paris and visit there a couple times a year.  I was just there last month.  Women in Paris wear their nails short and painted with pale colors.  In the winter, you will also see pale nails and short, dark, gothy nails.  Long, fake nails are almost non-existent there.


----------



## northernbelle33

I HAVE to keep my nails fairly short.  If I don't, my orchestra teacher won't be too happy with me, and I won't be able to play the violin as well as I should (can't use my fingertips to press on the strings and plucking could get messed up if I have long nails).

I'm currently trying to grow my nails for the prom.  Hopefully, my nails won't get in the way of my playing until after the spring concert is over (we don't do much playing in class after that concert).

I don't have any desire to have super long nails because I don't think I could fulfill everyday tasks properly (I already have a medical condition that does that, so long nails would just make things more difficult).  I just want to try to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Swanky

Selena said:
			
		

> I hate those super long nails that look like CURLY FRIES GAG!
> Selena


 
OMG!  I KNOW!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i keep mine pretty short, neat and if i polish, its usually a soft pink.  not a fan of really long nails


----------



## Jadore

I like them nice and short. For special occasions (Wedding,Graduation), I get medium/short length acrylics


----------



## ZooMom

I keep mine short, too.  I don't like to wear polish either.  It makes my hands feel "dirty" when I wear it.  But I do think short nails look nice painted as well.  I use a white nail pencil under the tips which looks like a french manicure.


----------



## Love Them All

Long nails freak me out. I like to keep mine short/medium length (depending if they break on me) with a french mani. I can do longggg nails. They scare me. :unsure:


----------



## Danica

Long nails just aren't practical. I'm not a fan of long nor fake nails. Some length can look okay depending or the shape and polish etc... but its not for me.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

Bella Blonde said:
			
		

> :blink: No offense to anyone, but I agree.  It's cartoonish.  Especially when they're painted with landscapes and whatnot!



Tehe!  Landscapes!  I love it...


----------



## AussieLVLover

ValleyOppressed said:
			
		

> Long nails are a little porn-starish to me!


 
Haha I think so too!!


----------



## jstreete

my nails grow fast and are naturally thick. i have short stubby fingers and they look really fugly with very short nails so i keep them at a reasonable length. always manicured with a light polish. usually a nude or pink pearl color.


----------



## purselova34

I have very long nails and have recieved nothing but compliments on them, though. I'm very used to them and have no troubles doing things. I can type, too.


----------



## fendigal

CityGirl9 said:
			
		

> I keep my nails as short as possible. Long nails gross me out for some reason. I feel like what kind of germs/bacteria could be festering under those long nails.


That's true I have read in articles at least.  I don't let me nails get too long because I am in healthcare.  Also. I like them manicured, but if they are long I am constantly hitting or catching something by accident.


----------



## Virginia

I like mine short and squared off..


----------



## monablu

I have super long acrylic nails - have had them since the 80's...I take them off twice a year to allow my nails to 'breathe' and it has gotten to the point where I absolutely detest when they are off. life is so much easier for me with them on!


----------



## purses4life

I like my nails short and without nail polish.


----------



## fendifemale

I used to wear super long nails in high school but I went to a ghetto school so I just blended in. No raised eyebrows. But now when I do wear them they are short, wide, flared nails w/the tammy taylor powder.


----------



## purselova34

monablu said:
			
		

> I have super long acrylic nails - have had them since the 80's...I take them off twice a year to allow my nails to 'breathe' and it has gotten to the point where I absolutely detest when they are off. life is so much easier for me with them on!


 
Must you take them off? :shame: I've had mine for about three years straight. I've never taken them off. Just had them soaked off about every 6 months and then a new set put on.


----------



## I Love RICE

i get a headache when my nails start getting longer so i had to keep it short.


----------



## Deborahsue

Pseub, that's a great story about Barbra.  Thanks!  At least now I can see her nails as a statement of personal strength!


----------



## kathyrose

I like long nails (not too long) but the things I do....I can't keep long nails. It's very short, shorter than a lot of guys' nails.


----------



## Pippi

When I was young, I grew my nails long and kept them well manicured and painted, and they always looked nice,  but as a massage therapist, I don't think my clients would appreciate long nails, so I keep them really short (as close to the nail bed as possible).  I have to cut them at least twice a week, because they grow so fast!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have very soft nails :cry:  No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me.  So I wear gel nails. I have for years   and without them I feel naked.


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

I dressed up as Dolly Parton once for a Halloween party and had mega-longs put on. I couldn't do *anything,* including putting on my pantyhose (DH  and I really had a laugh as he helped!), and let's just say the bathroom was a very awkward room that whole day!:shame:  I had to cut them off that night right after the party. 

And the hygiene issue is a very real one...you should have seen how much chip dip and wing sauce can fit under a really long nail! 
Okay, it was just a test, but it was gross!


----------



## mgatlin

I have worn acrylic nails for,hummm,hmmmm 27 YEARS!I've gone through all the phases and now wear them very,very short and french manicure.I too find the long nails with "art" on them to be very tacky.


----------



## pursegalsf

I hate acrylic nails. I like to keep my real nails short, with nude, french or a pink hue.


----------



## jstreete

are gel nails the same as acrylics?


----------



## mayu

I play zither, so I can't really have TOO long nails, or else the "fake" nails I need to strum the strings will not work as well, but I like keeping my nails long - the "white" part to about 2-3 mm. , then bye bye.. I chop them off. I like painting them by myself -mostly flowers (: I think nails with flowers on them are gorgeous. French manicures are gorgeous too. All in all, I love nails and nail decorations X).]


Fake nails.. I never tried it on, but I dont' want to either. It's bad for your nails!


----------



## nextnewface

I had fake nails for prom and they were a little longer than my normal nails and I HATED IT because I couldn't do anything. I couldn't take off my contact lenses as I was afraid I could rip my eyes out by accident or something  (yeah, I'm clumsy!)

I like to keep my nails short (but not too short, average I guess) and trimmed. I usually wear clear nail polish and sometimes get a French manicure done 

Oh yeah and I remember when I went to South Carolina 3 summers ago, I went to a store and the cashier had ridiculously long BRIGHT ORANGE fake nails with neon pink and purple designs.. and a PIERCING through one of them... that REALLY creeped me out :blink: :unsure: and it was insanely ugly  ​


----------



## Alexenjie

I hate the look of long nails - artificial or otherwise. There is nothing creepier than when nails curl under ....

I have had acrylic nails for years but I keep them short and I get alot of compliments on my hands/nails. Most people are surprised when I tell them they are acrylic. I love acrylic nails because the nail polish lasts on them with no chipping. Peggy


----------



## esile

i don't like fake nails... especially when they are super long.
they are hiding areas for dirt, bacteria, and nastiness. eww...


----------



## bettiney

I wonder how she can maintain her nails much less work.  i keep mine short and clean.


----------



## Perja

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have very soft nails :cry: No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me. So I wear gel nails. I have for years   and without them I feel naked.



They look quite nice but it's the square shape that freaks me out... It just looks unnatural... Please don't feel singled out! I'm just quoting for the picture


----------



## pursegalsf

jstreete said:
			
		

> are gel nails the same as acrylics?



I think they're the same. They just put gel on top of the acrylic nail instead of nail polish, well that's if you're getting a french.


----------



## puddinhd58

There is a lady that I have seen around my work......(large university)

Her one hand has normal/long nails and the other hand......
oh..just thinking about it gives me the willies..... 

Her nails have got to be *4-5 INCHES long* :weird:  .....they are all curled around...it is so awful looking!  

I have no idea what she does or who she is....all I know is she creeps me out!


----------



## Cat

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have very soft nails :cry: No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me. So I wear gel nails. I have for years  and without them I feel naked.


 
BF,Your nail tech does a wonderful job,your nails look great.

My nails are natural no need for fakes. 
I was blessed with stong nails,they grow like weeds so they get a monthly trimming.I polish them for special occasions otherwise I use one of those 4way nail buffers.When done correctly you can put a high gloss shine on your natural nails that last a week,unless I tell someone people think I have a coat of clear polish on them.I keep them about the length of BF's.

I'm not a fan of super long nails, fake or natural.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Thank you, 
without nails my hands  are awful!   This is generally the length I keep them and  it works for me.  Sometimes i'll go a little shorter but as a rule this is it.  I've wore fake nails for so long now that without them  i feel lost.





			
				Cat said:
			
		

> BF,Your nail tech does a wonderful job,your nails look great.
> 
> My nails are natural no need for fakes.
> I was blessed with stong nails,they grow like weeds so they get a monthly trimming.I polish them for special occasions otherwise I use one of those 4way nail buffers.When done correctly you can put a high gloss shine on your natural nails that last a week,unless I tell someone people think I have a coat of clear polish on them.I keep them about the length of BF's.
> 
> I'm not a fan of super long nails, fake or natural.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

My question is whats lurking beneath those long nails. I am sure you cant keep those clean.


----------



## Bag Fetish

if that was a question for me.. yeah they're clean. Just like people with nails I wash my hands.  When i'm out in the garden yeah dirt gets under there but  when i'm done I use a nail brush and clean my hands. Which i'd do without nails.  

I guess its all in how you eat as well, I cant say i really get stuff jammed under there. 

So i guess i'm not sure what you mean by " I am sure you cant keep those clean."


----------



## caligurl

*
Yeah long nails are a bit tacky. Gwen Stefani has been rockin long red ones for a while now, have you guys seen that?
*


----------



## esile

at the hospital where i work, the policy is that for direct patient care... nails have to be short. there were a bunch of research studies... where they took a cotton swab and swiped it underneath *washed* nails and they were able to culture all kinds of bacteria. it was scary.


----------



## ameka

I prefer short, clean and naturally looking nails - nude or sheer shades of polish only. Think that all the years of piano and sports have conditioned me against wanting fake nails or anything that would "click" on the piano keys or computer keyboard. 

Wasn't there an American track and field athlete who had those crazy scary long nails that looked like talons? Anyone know who i'm talking about?


----------



## Chanel4me83

I like mine short squarish bright red or french man. pink. I don't like girls with superlong fake. Long is ok but super long makes me wonder how they do anything.


----------



## LALALA

LOL...


this thread made me laugh...


i remember when my mother would see someone with too long or overly made up hands she would say

"she must not do any dishes or clean at her house"


----------



## bkbaggirl

Long fake nails annoy me!  Short manicured nails are classic in my opinion.


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I love nail art  especially after visiting www.dashingdiva.com

it makes me loves nail art even better... they have so many varieties of nails art


----------



## billyjoe

you mean long nails like this?






or FREAKISHLY long like this?





i think they're both pretty ugly


----------



## luckycharm06

IMO, super long nails are tacky and impractical...but to each his own!


----------



## digby723

I can't stand super long nails, they look tacky! I used to have fake ones, about how a natural long nail would look, and they just got too much dirt and grime under them that I stopped. Around the time I stopped, my real ones finally started growing again and now I keep them at a practical length. Fake nails, as long as they are maintained, don't normally look that bad unless they are crazy long!


----------



## monablu

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have very soft nails :cry:  No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me.  So I wear gel nails. I have for years   and without them I feel naked.



ommg your nails look AMAZING!!! I'm going to print this out and take it to my manicurist and ask him why mine don't look like yours LOL!


----------



## JoV

MIKOMEGMOM said:
			
		

> My question is whats lurking beneath those long nails. I am sure you cant keep those clean.


 
Actually long nails are easier to keep clean than short nails.  You're not touching anything with the tips of your fingers so very little gets underneath.  

I had long nails too, but had to cut them when I switched jobs because I'm constantly opening boxes.  I really miss long nails.  And I love the way they look.  I would have acrylic put over them so they would be stronger, but the nail was mine.  No tips.  

Only thing I hated about them was the people who would ask "are they real?!?"  I would never ask anyone if their (insert body part) was real.


----------



## Draculusa

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have very soft nails :cry: No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me. So I wear gel nails. I have for years  and without them I feel naked.


 
WOW, your nails look awesome! A bit too long for me, but still 
I'm visiting my boyfriend in about 2 weeks and have been considering gel nails... I've been searching the net about them, that's how I found this forum...
But I have some doubts...
Do all gel nails look like that or only the ones that are french manicured?
Do they have to be that long? And square?
How much do they usually last?
And, are they expensive?

Heh sorry about all these questionbs, but I think they're really really pretty and would like to feel 'safe' before I go for it!
Thanks in advance


----------



## chanelvgirl

*When I was a teenager, I use to have long nails, always manicured weekly. But after I got married, I kept my nails shorter and even length. I hate uneven nails. If one breaks I will cut them close to even length. I manicure them once a week, the same goes for my toes. I always paint them and keep them at a certain length, too. *

*p.s. I don't care for long nails, no offense to those ladies who do *


----------



## Swanky

Draculusa said:
			
		

> WOW, your nails look awesome! A bit too long for me, but still
> I'm visiting my boyfriend in about 2 weeks and have been considering gel nails... I've been searching the net about them, that's how I found this forum...
> But I have some doubts...
> Do all gel nails look like that or only the ones that are french manicured?
> Do they have to be that long? And square?
> How much do they usually last?
> And, are they expensive?
> 
> Heh sorry about all these questionbs, but I think they're really really pretty and would like to feel 'safe' before I go for it!
> Thanks in advance


 
Usually only 'pink & whites' look like that.  I used to get pink & white acrylics done all the time - for years really.
They can be as long or short as you want or the shape you want.  I think the general rule of thumb is to shape them the same shape as your natural nail bed {where your cuticles are}.
They last forever as long as you maintain them, meaning go and get them filled as often as necessary.
In the Dallas area they're around $30 and up for a full set, and about $20 for fills.


----------



## purplekitty

I have medium length nails.  I don't like having super short nails(just uncomfortable for me) or incredibly long nails(break very easily).  When I get a manicure, the manicurist loves how I have longer nails b/c there is more to work with and a french looks great on them!


----------



## Marly

I don't care for long nails at all. I love the look of short, manicured nails.
It looks very classy, in my opinion.


----------



## taco

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I have very soft nails :cry:  No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me.  So I wear gel nails. I have for years   and without them I feel naked.


I love your nails, you have a great manicurist. i have mine the same, but a little shorter 'cus I'm a clutz. i have weak nails too so I understand the need for gels. Everybody gets germs under their nails, fake or real & should clean them with a nail brush. 
I was at a dinner show a long time ago & sat across from a woman with the most hideous real nails  they were so long that they curled & twisted. Her s/o had to cut her dinner, a grown woman having her dinner cut & fed to her . I coulldn't keep myself under control & asked her how the heck she went to the restroom or got dressed....her answer was gross!! needless to say I couldn't finish dinner sitting across  from someone who was passing the salt & pepper with those things. *shudder* there is a line one shouldn't pass when it comes to ?beauty??


----------



## barbie.belle

i dont even remember what real nails ARE. i've had fake nails for yeeeears. i love them.


----------



## chloehandbags

I'm not keen on freakishly long nails, either.  My ideal length is about 5mm (3/16") beyond the finger.

However, my natural nails grow _so fast_ that if I wanted to keep them short to medium, I would have to file them at least once a week and frankly, life's too short.

They are also pretty strong and generally only start to break if I'm too busy/can't be bothered to file them and they grow beyond about 15mm (5/8") beyond my fingertips!

If people, who don't know me well, see me at a long nail 'stage', they generally seem to assume that I keep them long intentionally and I also have to endure the (very)  old washing up (dish washing) comments.  

I'm always being asked for nail growing tips, which I can't give, as it's not intentional.  Maybe I should tell them that it must be because I'm a vegetaian, because I think that's the only way in which I'm slightly unusual.

Because of this, I've had to cope with long nails, on and off, from childhood, so I've adapted and can pretty much do anything I can do when they're shorter.


----------



## icechick

taco said:
			
		

> I was at a dinner show a long time ago & sat across from a woman with the most hideous real nails they were so long that they curled & twisted. Her s/o had to cut her dinner, a grown woman having her dinner cut & fed to her . I coulldn't keep myself under control & asked her how the heck she went to the restroom or got dressed....her answer was gross!! needless to say I couldn't finish dinner sitting across from someone who was passing the salt & pepper with those things. *shudder* there is a line one shouldn't pass when it comes to ?beauty??


 
What did she say  ???  I've been dying to ask this question for years but I've never had the guts, lol


----------



## shani

Everyone thinks my nails are fake because they're so long -- they're currently a good centimeter beyond my fingers.

It's funny: people ask me how I manage, but I've never had short nails in my life.  The odd time that I've broken a nail so that it sat shorter than my finger, it felt like part of my finger had been lopped off -- I don't understand how people can operate with short nails.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Fetish much? I don't think this is the forum for you sir.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I prefer short/sporty length nails in a neutral hue.  I also like to wear dark colors in the winter.  No offense, but the really long acrylics are just tacky to me.


----------



## nycgr1

short & chic- for me


----------



## kaye

short-medium length is the best, IMO


----------



## carol86cruz

i kinda dont like short nails....everytime i go to the nail salon i get mine about 1.5 inches...my mom hates them!!!


----------



## missmustard

I don't really like the look of extra-long nails. To each his own, but I'd probably poke an eye out taking off my contacts. That's why I keep them short and squoval, usually with dark varnishes.


----------



## sw0pp

I already get problems with typing (internet addict haha) when my nails are longer. besides I'm wearing optical lenses, I almost poked my eyes out with longer nails...


----------



## Julie jan

I love having long nails, I currently have frenched gel nails that are 1/2-inch past the tip and after a week I changed the color by painting a dark color over them.

It takes some getting used to if you've never had them before but I think they are fun and flirty.

Nails are accessories for the hands and like any other accessory if it makes you feel good and you like the look to it, use it.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

I started to do my own nails and got compliments at my job.  I do not have them on now. I like long nails b/c they make my hands look nice since I have short fingers and they make me feel feminine.  No matter how long or short your nails, it is how you carry yourself that is important.


----------



## vhdos

I prefer medium-long and natural.  I don't care for fake nails for me personally (long or short).  Growing up and all through my teens/early 20's, I had unhealthy, short nails that always split and broke.  Even though I hated them, I never got fake nails.  For whatever reason, my nails have gotten stronger/healthier and grow long now.  I keep them unpainted, medium length, with a rounded square shape.  I think extra-long nails are unsanitary.


----------



## twin53

i find very long nails impractical


----------



## xlana

I have this thing with long nails. I think they're so hard to take care of and to keep clean. Most people don't realize that a lot of stuff can quickly get stuck under your nail when it's long, so I always get really grossed out when I see somebody with really long nails whether they are a guy or girl.

I'm pretty OCD when it comes to keeping my nails clean, so I cut them every other week so avoid them getting even more than 1/4 an inch long.

The worst however is long toe-nails though...*shiver*


----------



## bextasy

my nails are long. However, they are real


----------



## Prosperity

I like long nails. I used to have my nails long, but now they are at medium length. It is much more convenient with my work.


----------



## HauteMama

CityGirl9 said:


> I keep my nails as short as possible. Long nails gross me out for some reason. I feel like what kind of germs/bacteria could be festering under those long nails.


 
I agree. Long nails just creep me out and I view them as claws. They seem so incredibly unsanitary, especially since no one carries a brush to wash under them! I keep my nails short and natural unless I have a special occasion, in which case I will grow them a wee bit longer and paint them a pale shade. But fake nails or long nails are a never for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Prefer the look of a short and healthy nail..just a little tip..

 but long nails do elongate the hand


----------



## onegirlcreative

before i got pregnant (in 1999), i used to do the fake acrylic nails, but even then i didn't keep them long at all. at the time, i worked in high end retail and it seems that's what everybody was doing.

once i became pregnant, i immediately cut them off. i cannot imagine having long nails and changing diapers, etc. what a hassle. plus the cost and hassle of having them filled every two weeks not only got expensive, it was a time consuming process.

9.5 years later, i wear my nails very short. so short they don't even extend to the end of my fingertips and i love it that way. i like to wear really dark nail polish and i personally don't like the look of dark nail polish with long nails. just my opinion, of course, but i think it looks better with short nails as it seems to be the "trend" right now.


----------



## BobSweden

Let's face it, this is a cultural thing. In some countries long and often heavily decorated nails are the height of fashion, while in the West most people prefer the natural look (and yes, a good nail tech can make them look totally natural, except they are perfect). 

Live and let live....


----------



## juneping

i like nails short...


----------



## missjenny2679

I have some weird thing where I have to keep my nails SUPER short! I use to hack at them myself, and the girl who does my nails kept getting mad at me because I use to chop them so bad! I can't stand stuff under my nails...I would rather have nice short nails. Long nails really gross me out...this thread makes me feel better. I thought maybe I was the only one with this ocd nail issue


----------



## sphinxen

bextasy said:


> my nails are long. However, they are real




Mine too, and how it looks depends a lot on how well I'm treating them. If the polish is chipping for example it looks horrible.. but I like my nails the way they are. 

I think fake french nails look good but they have to be really short. Abnormally long nails are just a no-no.. ;|


----------



## NoSnowHere

I can't function w long nails. I can't risk scratching my kids, and I can't operate an iPhone.


----------



## chinahopes

I am not a fan of fake nails at all.. I like mine natural.. and because I have 2 babies, I keep them short.  If you can grow long, real nails, I think it's pretty.  But I look at fake nails and instantly think: fake.  I kinda look at them the same way I look at fake bags, it's sort of an emulation... JMHO, of course.


----------



## yeliab

I keep my nails short...  can't type or input text on my cell... As soon as it grows a certain length - I get them cut short!!


----------



## pjrufus

My nails are real, I like them about 1/8" long. they grow so fast though I feel I'm constantly having to cut them back. I used to wear polish all the time, stopped about 10 years ago. Just don't have the time to mess with them everyday. And...I've found they break more easily when constantly polished, so that's even more work. I'm so used to having longish nails, they are almost like tools, part my hair with em, etc., I have trouble functioning without a bit of length. I add a small amount of bleach to the sink when washing dishes, it keeps them clean. (No dishwasher, ugh.)


----------



## Vinyl

I personally think super long false nails belong only on displays.  I have no idea how people do anything with long falsies, lol.  

My nails are naturally long (combination of a long nailbed and fast nail growth), and I really don't like it!  I can't wear bright/certain shades of nail polish without looking tacky.


----------



## scott_f

what do you guys consider to be long? or even super long?


----------



## ashtray-girl

super long nails are trashy, and not in the good way.


----------



## scott_f

ashtray-girl said:


> super long nails are trashy, and not in the good way.


at what length do they become considered "super long"?

my wife has long nails also and she isnt trashy

what makes long nails "trashy"?


----------



## missjenny2679

ACK...I have some sort of "issue" with long nails (on me that is). For me, the shorter the better My nail lady use to get so upset with me because I would cut them SO short! I have gotten better and leave her to do it each week. I think it's because I work with small children, and I can't stand getting stuff under my nails...yuck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

think short nails look very chic now.. either in dark polish or au natural.. not

a big fan of long nails at all...


----------



## ilvoelv

I keep my nails short and square shaped. Manicures every week  Long is nasty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Interesting responses....

What is everyone's defintion of "long nails"? 

I don't like short nails. I prefer my natural nails a medium long length with rounded squares. I've never liked acrylics, they just aren't my taste.


----------



## TygerKitty

I think necromancer's nails are the longest I would go... hers are lovely but anything past the tip of my finger and her length is fine by me!


----------



## impasto

My mother always had long nails, and while they are not my taste she was definitely not a stripper, hooker, nasty, or trashy. If you don't like it fine, but I think it's tacky to degrade people that do like long nails.

I prefer mine barely over my finger tips with a squoval tip. Sometimes I cut them really short because mine have been growing so darn fast.


----------



## Necromancer

I assume people with extremely long nails know how to dress themselves and  are able to do everyday things like the rest of us, so they must not have as a big a problem with them as some people seem to think. I wouldn't wear nails 3 inches long because they're not my cuppa tea, but to each their own, I say. It's just another way of expressing themselves and I see nothing wrong with it. I find many other things tackier and thrashier than simply having very long nails, who am I to judge someone simply because they do.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Agreed. Necromancer, I just saw a pic of your nails and I think they are lovely  Our nails are around the same length.


----------



## s2ing_u

What is 'long' or 'super long'? What defines it?

I don't get the judging of 'tacky' and 'trashy' just by looking at nails. I mean what if I said that short nails are tacky or trashy? No good right? Plus, it is just nails, there are many other things which can make a person this or that, and I think nails are just... *sigh* 

I am more into how clean they look, I may have long nails, but they are clean, and neat. I have nails which are around 1cm longer than my finger tips, rounded edges, which I maintain and clean almost everyday. Yes I clean underneath. 

It has never been a problem for me having slightly longer nails, I have managed to do everything people with shorter nails do, besides mine breaks and chips and everything I have many tricks to fix them. I guess we all have our own preferences.

Some people don't suit certain lengths, I know my friend's fingers do not suit short nails as it makes her fingers look more stubby than what it is. So she leaves them longer, tacky? Trashy? Nah, not for a soft spoken Hello Kitty loving PhD student.


----------



## NewPurse

s2ing_u said:


> What is 'long' or 'super long'? What defines it?
> 
> I don't get the judging of 'tacky' and 'trashy' just by looking at nails. I mean what if I said that short nails are tacky or trashy? No good right? Plus, it is just nails, there are many other things which can make a person this or that, and I think nails are just... *sigh*
> 
> I am more into how clean they look, I may have long nails, but they are clean, and neat. I have nails which are around 1cm longer than my finger tips, rounded edges, which I maintain and clean almost everyday. Yes I clean underneath.
> 
> It has never been a problem for me having slightly longer nails, I have managed to do everything people with shorter nails do, besides mine breaks and chips and everything I have many tricks to fix them. I guess we all have our own preferences.
> 
> Some people don't suit certain lengths, I know my friend's fingers do not suit short nails as it makes her fingers look more stubby than what it is. So she leaves them longer, tacky? Trashy? Nah, not for a soft spoken Hello Kitty loving PhD student.



Very well said!! I agree with you. You cannot measure any person with just the length of the nails.


----------



## ashtray-girl

NewPurse said:


> Very well said!! I agree with you. You cannot measure any person with just the length of the nails.




I agree, when i said I think that it looks trashy I didn't mean that the person wearing them looks trashy


----------



## crystalrnc

I like my natural nails to be medium length, 'squoval'. My manicurist always says that I have long nail beds, so even when my nails are shorter, they still look longer (if that makes sense). IMHO, a little length on the nails makes the fingers look longer, and the hand looks overall more elegant.

WTS, what I found a little _disturbing_ in reading this thread was alarming references to long nails and strippers, tackiness, trash, etc. I've never thought that about people, and don't see the correlation


----------



## pinklipgloss33

ilvoelv said:


> I keep my nails short and square shaped. Manicures every week


  Same here!


----------



## mdlcal28

I was never able to grow my nails until I was about 18 (I'm now 49)...I was a serial biter!
Once they started growing, I let them get long...about 3/4" of an inch past fingertip....now I keep them at about 1/4-3/8" of an inch long - squared...and the closest I come to polish is a french manicure....and the nail techs cannot believe that they are MY nails....they are exceptionally strong......guess its my vitamins!!
Sometimes people still dont believe they are mine.
I think long nails can be elegant, if done right....


----------



## MALLY

I keep my nails pretty short to decrease germs. I work in the health care industry.


----------



## chantal1922

I keep my nails a medium length.


----------



## scott_f

s2ing_u said:


> What is 'long' or 'super long'? What defines it?
> 
> I don't get the judging of 'tacky' and 'trashy' just by looking at nails. I mean what if I said that short nails are tacky or trashy? No good right? Plus, it is just nails, there are many other things which can make a person this or that, and I think nails are just... *sigh*
> 
> I am more into how clean they look, I may have long nails, but they are clean, and neat. I have nails which are around 1cm longer than my finger tips, rounded edges, which I maintain and clean almost everyday. Yes I clean underneath.
> 
> It has never been a problem for me having slightly longer nails, I have managed to do everything people with shorter nails do, besides mine breaks and chips and everything I have many tricks to fix them. I guess we all have our own preferences.
> 
> Some people don't suit certain lengths, I know my friend's fingers do not suit short nails as it makes her fingers look more stubby than what it is. So she leaves them longer, tacky? Trashy? Nah, not for a soft spoken Hello Kitty loving PhD student.


this is a great post

its the person thats trashy.......a trashy person can and likely will make anything they do or wear appear "trashy"

its all about the person

i hate when people refer to long nails as "stripper nails" or "porn star nails" as a guy ive been to my fair share of strip clubs and watched my share of porn and ive seen both strippers and porn stars with long and no nails

that type of stereotpe irks me

somebody can have nails as long as they want......if you are clean.....carry yourself well......and are a mature adult......your nails just become a part of you and your personality.......trashy or not


----------



## poshpearl

^^ well said! I've been having long nails since I was 17 and still having them now! It actually depends on the culture and context we are in. In Japan, Nail Art is the IT thing and almost every young lady will have long nail extensions with nail art on it. I am so obsessed with nails and love doing nail art and now I am taking a professional nail technology diploma now! I also have my nail blog http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com !

These are my natural nails. I do not on extensions on myself. My natural nails look like fake nails! And I am proud of it. I can type on the keyboard and bathe my baby and yes. I do not do dishes and housework.


----------



## scott_f

poshpearl said:


> ^^ well said! I've been having long nails since I was 17 and still having them now! It actually depends on the culture and context we are in. In Japan, Nail Art is the IT thing and almost every young lady will have long nail extensions with nail art on it. I am so obsessed with nails and love doing nail art and now I am taking a professional nail technology diploma now! I also have my nail blog http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com !
> 
> These are my natural nails. I do not on extensions on myself. My natural nails look like fake nails! And I am proud of it. I can type on the keyboard and bathe my baby and yes. I do not do dishes and housework.


very well said


----------



## Louiebabeee

I have seen women with super long fake nails that look very nice, and a lot more that look horrible. When i get my nails done, i always ask them to make them as short as possible (almost down to my finger tips.)


----------



## Jahpson

I think super long nails real or fake look gross. I just cannot stand to look at them. Ruins the whole look for me


----------



## Jahpson

poshpearl said:


> ^^ well said! I've been having long nails since I was 17 and still having them now! It actually depends on the culture and context we are in. In Japan, Nail Art is the IT thing and almost every young lady will have long nail extensions with nail art on it. I am so obsessed with nails and love doing nail art and now I am taking a professional nail technology diploma now! I also have my nail blog http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com !
> 
> These are my natural nails. I do not on extensions on myself. My natural nails look like fake nails! And I am proud of it. I can type on the keyboard and bathe my baby and yes. I do not do dishes and housework.


 

Those aren't what I would consider super long nails! Your nails look great


----------



## Jahpson

This is super long nails! 












now how in goodness name is anyone suppose to walk in these? gross


*dry heave*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

poshpearl said:


> ^^ well said! I've been having long nails since I was 17 and still having them now! It actually depends on the culture and context we are in. In Japan, Nail Art is the IT thing and almost every young lady will have long nail extensions with nail art on it. I am so obsessed with nails and love doing nail art and now I am taking a professional nail technology diploma now! I also have my nail blog http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com !
> 
> These are my natural nails. I do not on extensions on myself. My natural nails look like fake nails! And I am proud of it. I can type on the keyboard and bathe my baby and yes. I do not do dishes and housework.



I don't consider your nails super long either! They look nice


----------



## poshpearl

^^those pics u post r really scary! N impractical ! I dun even think they can bathe or do things independently n at a risk of freaky accidents happen! Think final destination part 5! Thanks for ur compliment btw!


----------



## HauteMama

Okay, the only thing worse than super-long, dragon-lady fingernails is super-long, dragon-lady TOEnails.


----------



## TygerKitty

OMG I've never seen toenails like that before!  And the one with the super long curly nails - my gosh how do you get them to grow; I can't get mine to grow a millimeter! lol


----------



## SarahSeattle

I'm really grossed out by extremely long nails. There's a nail polish blogger - don't know her name - and she has ridiculously long nails that just make me ill. It's unsanitary, in my opinion. I get so disappointed when I'm looking for a nail polish swatch and her blog pops up, because she swatches some colors that I don't get to see on ALU or Scrangie, for example, but her nails just scare me. 
And when she breaks one, she doesn't cut the others down; so she'll have nine sickeningly long nails and one normal, short one. Just _weird._


----------



## emmakins

I can't do them. They get in the way, hurt and worse off, they curl when I grow them long-gross!


----------



## lvpiggy

because i have small hands, i keep my (natural) nails on the slightly longer side with a french manicure, as it makes my fingers look longer & more dainty, IPHO! i've found that painting the white strip of the french manicure narrower than the actual white part of my nail also helps  (^(oo)^)v







i've tried acrylics before, they never looked right on me! perhaps because i have very slim fingers & very curved nail beds? they always looked so thick & disproportionate to my hands, like obviously too large . . .


----------



## scott_f

Jahpson said:


> This is super long nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now how in goodness name is anyone suppose to walk in these? gross
> 
> 
> *dry heave*


that first pic isnt really that bad

those are probably about 3 inches or so

shes got long fingers so they dont really seem that long

those long toe nails are just insane.........thats even wierd for me

the last pic.......that i dont understand

when nails start to curl like that they arent attractive.......they are just awkard because you cant do anything to them to make them look good

more importantly thats gotta make many things impossible to do


----------



## Phédre

OMG! Those long toe nails are just ridiculous! 
I keep my nails short because it works best for me, but I love seeing longer (not super long) nails on other people. If they take good care of their nails ofcourse! And I love painted nails!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

gillianna said:


> I was at my daughter class the other day and noticed a mother with the longest fake nails I have ever seen in my life.  I mean in your face nails.  I thought to myself-how can you do anything????  I thought getting dressed must be hard.
> Then I saw she had a baby and though how does one cange the diaper with those.  I want to get gel nails after I am done decorating-need to remove a lot of wallpaper but will keep mine short.
> 
> Any thoughts on nails?



so tacky and outdated!  Short nails or just above the tip of your finger length are the way to go


----------



## nycfashionlvr

lvpiggy said:


> because i have small hands, i keep my (natural) nails on the slightly longer side with a french manicure, as it makes my fingers look longer & more dainty, IPHO! i've found that painting the white strip of the french manicure narrower than the actual white part of my nail also helps  (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've tried acrylics before, they never looked right on me! perhaps because i have very slim fingers & very curved nail beds? they always looked so thick & disproportionate to my hands, like obviously too large . . .



Your nails look great!


----------



## pixiepeach

I keep mine natural and not too short but not long either. I think it's very classy!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> This is super long nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now how in goodness name is anyone suppose to walk in these? gross
> 
> 
> *dry heave*


 

I knew a lady that wore hers this long and they werent as neat it was so nasty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I keep mine short, neat and painted.


----------



## pmburk

I'm not a fan of overly long nails. "Long" to me is anything that extended past your fingertip 1/2" to 3/4" or more. My nails are natural and I keep them fairly short and square/squoval.

lvpiggy - I think your nails look great! Very natural. That isn't what I'd call "super long" - I think they just look natural.


----------



## fufu

I like short nails too, my nails are fragile and tend to break easily.


----------



## samhainophobia

I keep mine very short.  I have ever since elementary school -- keeping them much longer and playing contact sports didn't really go together very well!   Nails any longer than the tips of my fingers drive me crazy.  And I think that short, manicured nails -- particularly in dark shades -- look very polished and smart.

One of my cousins keeps hers very long, and they're always immaculately manicured.  I'm not sure how she types!  But they always look beautiful.


----------



## scott_f

pmburk said:


> I'm not a fan of overly long nails. "Long" to me is anything that extended past your fingertip 1/2" to 3/4" or more. My nails are natural and I keep them fairly short and square/squoval.
> 
> lvpiggy - I think your nails look great! Very natural. That isn't what I'd call "super long" - I think they just look natural.


so then you would consider mine to be "long" as they are almost 1.5 inches past my fingertips


----------



## trueshoelove2

lvpiggy, yours look great!  Mine are basically the same except that mine are acrylics.  I refused to get fakes for the longest time, but my natural nails seriously refuse to grow!  My hair and toenails are fine, but my fingernails take foreverrrr to grow at all.  It's good now though, because I don't have to get them filled as often lol.


----------



## SarahSeattle

scott_f said:


> so then you would consider mine to be "long" as they are almost 1.5 inches past my fingertips


Not sure why you put "long" in quotation marks. Yes, 1.5" beyond fingertips is long by the standards of the vast majority of people. One would have to be crazy to not consider that long.
And I stand by my opinion that nails that long are gross, unsanitary, unprofessional, and impractical.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

superlong nails are so late 80's.


----------



## 0Lily0

I keep mine short. I used to get acrylics often, but I prefer to have them natural and neat.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Long nails GROSS ME OUT! I don't know why, but ugh, they make me shudder.

I used to work at a daycare and after I worked there a while they hired this girl with super long nails and she refused to change diapers. I wouldn't want her to anyway, she'd probably have scratched the kids, but I thought it was somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

short.. well groomed naturals...my preference


----------



## blah956

i know this is an old thread but i used to keep my nails obscenely long and was still able to put on my contacts everyday. you just learn to deal.


----------



## krazydaisy

long nails look "dirty" to me, just my opinion


----------



## HairRemoverKing

Short but well groomed is best. Less of the hassle and more of the style.


----------



## scott_f

SarahSeattle said:


> Not sure why you put "long" in quotation marks. Yes, 1.5" beyond fingertips is long by the standards of the vast majority of people. One would have to be crazy to not consider that long.
> And I stand by my opinion that nails that long are gross, unsanitary, unprofessional, and impractical.


i put it in quotes simply because things like "long" and "super long" have been used in this thread previously

i respect your opinion

however as i run a business i disagree with the unprofessional part 

i can do anything everybody else can do so the impractical part doesnt apply.......to me at least

i also never have understood the unsanitary thing

where do people come up with that?

how do people figure it isnt sanitary?

im not serving food with no gloves on

i wash my hands......i use hand sanitizer......i shower

i dont get that at all


----------



## HauteMama

Well, the unsanitary part comes from studies that indicate that people with long fingernairls habor more bacteria under their nails - even after washing - than those with shorter nails. This was even tested on nurses, who commonly scrub with a brush (at least surgical nurses and those in the NICU do). It simply is almost impossible to keep long nails as clean as short nails.


----------



## scott_f

HauteMama said:


> Well, the unsanitary part comes from studies that indicate that people with long fingernairls habor more bacteria under their nails - even after washing - than those with shorter nails. This was even tested on nurses, who commonly scrub with a brush (at least surgical nurses and those in the NICU do). It simply is almost impossible to keep long nails as clean as short nails.


not always true

secondly if you arent a nurse but are around the house would it really matter?

i wash my hands enough to be confident in the fact i have nothing to worry about


----------



## sweetfacespout

RobbieNEmmy said:


> I think those obnoxiously long nails are so creepy.  I once had a waitress who had these kind of nails and I didnt understand how she could work!


I totally agree with you. I mean everyone has the right to have her nails as long as she wants to but to me very long nails are absolutely disgusting. Always reminds me of an old fairy tale witch with huge warts in her face, just creepy lol. I like my nails short, manicured and with a nice nail polish.


----------



## +stePHANie+

i keep my nails as short as possible, i play the piano too, so i can't have any clicking noises, haha


----------



## PrincessGina

I prefer my own nails to be shortish. 

One of the senior women where i work has super long fake nails. Shes like 58 and dresses really elegantly so the nails dont really go with her style. Its so funny to watch her type though. She has the keyboard propped up completely straight and vertical and holds her hands out straight in front of her. makes me laugh everytime i see it and her emails are always some kind of broken english and text message speak because of it!


----------



## kasmom

Much prefer shorter nails, somehow super long nails never seem right to me.


----------



## tillie46

I like to wear dark polish....and that looks better with shorter nails


----------



## Roberto74

I think long nails are very pretty, even very long nails, i personally like the look of very long nails (1/2" up to 2"past the tip!), fake or natural isn't the issue, just if manicured nicely! Often fake/acrylic nails look more perfect than natural ones. 
Also the rest of the appearance of a woman makes her look either trashy, unhealthy or elegant or trendy, not just if she has long nails or not.. 
And although I'm a man, I do think a woman can get used to very long nails, as it seems the women that do wear longer nails aren't complaining and get along fine, just the ones that don't wear them on a daily basis think you can't do anything anymore with long nails... 
Also I think a woman that does wear long well manicured nails sees it as an accesory to complete her total appearance and wants to look great more than a woman that has short/bitten/badly manicured nails... And she takes the slight disadvantages in having to do few things a bit more careful for granted... 

Any girls want to show their long nails here on this forum? And maybe tell me what things get really difficult then when wearing nails more than 1/2" past the fingertips?

So I say big thumb up for the women that dare to stand out with super long nails!


----------



## scott_f

> And although I'm a man, I do think a woman can get used to very long nails, as it seems the women that do wear longer nails aren't complaining and get along fine, just the ones that don't wear them on a daily basis think you can't do anything anymore with long nails...
> Also I think a woman that does wear long well manicured nails sees it as an accesory to complete her total appearance and wants to look great more than a woman that has short/bitten/badly manicured nails... And she takes the slight disadvantages in having to do few things a bit more careful for granted...


roberto

as a guy i can tell you that you do indeed adjust to having long nails and can still do pretty much anything you want

mine havent hindered my everyday activites


----------



## tillie46

I think shorter, manicured nails look more "polished"........_GET IT!!!_ I crack myself up!!!


----------



## scott_f

yeah i get it......i tend to disagree though lol

i think long well manicured nails can look good on pretty much anybody


----------



## Jahpson

tillie46 said:


> I think shorter, manicured nails look more "polished"........_GET IT!!!_ I crack myself up!!!


 
 i get it, and love the smiley


----------



## vhdos

scott_f said:


> not always true
> 
> secondly if you arent a nurse but are around the house would it really matter?
> 
> i wash my hands enough to be confident in the fact i have nothing to worry about



There are studies that show that long(er) nails _do _have more bacteria.  Here's just one:
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=117161&page=1


----------



## Chanel779

I prefer short and natural.


----------



## tillie46

Jahpson said:


> i get it, and love the smiley





Thanks Jahpson..........I love it when someone gets my humor


----------



## misstrine85

Long nails are not for me, I dont like how it feels. But it can look pretty on others


----------



## lily25

I'm envious of long nails. 
This is the longest I managed to get and notice that my thumb nail is broken...


----------



## scott_f

lily25 said:


> I'm envious of long nails.
> This is the longest I managed to get and notice that my thumb nail is broken...


have you tried acrylics?


----------



## lily25

Yes but I can't stand them. They are after all foreign objects on my hands... Plus I haven't found any good technicians yet. I don't mind my shorter nails, it is just that I admire longer ones too!!! I compromise with pretty colours though!


----------



## scott_f

lily25 said:


> Yes but I can't stand them. They are after all foreign objects on my hands... Plus I haven't found any good technicians yet. I don't mind my shorter nails, it is just that I admire longer ones too!!! I compromise with pretty colours though!


there you go......as long as youre happy and your nails look good.....the length doesnt matter

personally i dont mind the "foreign objects"

i have a bunch of piercings....so foreign objects are nothing new to me anyway


----------



## misschbby

i like short or long as long as they are cared for !


----------



## scott_f

misschbby said:


> i like short or long as long as they are cared for !


i agree

you def have to take care of your nails

ugly nails are ugly nails regardless of length

as for length.....some people just cant pull off long nails....thats just as bad as not taking care of them and having ugly nails


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bag Fetish said:


> I have very soft nails :cry: No matter what i do they get to a certain point and just start cracking/peeling/ splitting and it bothers me. So I wear gel nails. I have for years  and without them I feel naked.


How things change, In 2009 when i had to start cutting my budget my nails were almost the first to go. I started giving myself mani's at home, putting clear pollish on them and they started to grow. With some help from a few nail craz'd ladies from here I was told about witch craft. I started using it and doing french mani's. My nails actually got harder and loved amazing. I have been more then impressed. I only use gel when I crack a nail way up.. (due to work) and only on that nail. 

My own natural nails.


----------



## Bag Fetish

poshpearl said:


> ^^ well said! I've been having long nails since I was 17 and still having them now! It actually depends on the culture and context we are in. In Japan, Nail Art is the IT thing and almost every young lady will have long nail extensions with nail art on it. I am so obsessed with nails and love doing nail art and now I am taking a professional nail technology diploma now! I also have my nail blog http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com !
> 
> These are my natural nails. I do not on extensions on myself. My natural nails look like fake nails! And I am proud of it. I can type on the keyboard and bathe my baby and yes. I do not do dishes and housework.


beautiful nails..


----------



## elynnin

Heh..my nails can grow. and grow. although if i use 100% acetone on them too much they'll break off. and when i chew on them  I notice they're starting to break off here...

Anyway my grossly long nails  They really look too long haha


----------



## Rissalicious

I prefer longer nails on myself. I feel like short nails make my hands/fingers look short at stubby, especially since my nail bed(i think thats what its called? Please correct me if im wrong lol) is short too) Longer nails make my hands/fingers look longer and more feminine. I'm not saying this goes for everyone, just myself. Right now my nails are about 1/4" past the tip of my nails, which is the right length for me. I wish I could pull off short nails too!


----------



## PolishQueen

Bag Fetish said:


> How things change, In 2009 when i had to start cutting my budget my nails were almost the first to go. I started giving myself mani's at home, putting clear pollish on them and they started to grow. With some help from a few nail craz'd ladies from here I was told about witch craft. I started using it and doing french mani's. My nails actually got harder and loved amazing. I have been more then impressed. I only use gel when I crack a nail way up.. (due to work) and only on that nail.
> 
> My own natural nails.



Sorry 'witch craft'? Is that a typo, product or some kind of treatment?

As for me i like medium length nails like the ladies have shown the last couple of days. Mine are about 3-4 mm past my fingers, any longer then that and i have problems picking things up and such. My nails are natural with gel or acrylics (not sure what it is as they just call it 'baniyah' where im from and thats it) which i have done for strength and protection, as i work with my hands making jewelry. More then a few times i've used a hammer shaping metal and hit my thumb or a finger and the acrylic would get damaged but my nail and finger would be ok. I've always had longish nails, keeping my nails neat stopped me from biting my nails when i was younger. I did have a job once where i had to cut my nails and not wear polish plus wasn't allowed to wear much jewelry, for the whole time i had that job i didn't feel like my real self.


----------



## bluejinx

PolishQueen said:


> Sorry 'witch craft'? Is that a typo, product or some kind of treatment?
> 
> As for me i like medium length nails like the ladies have shown the last couple of days. Mine are about 3-4 mm past my fingers, any longer then that and i have problems picking things up and such. My nails are natural with gel or acrylics (not sure what it is as they just call it 'baniyah' where im from and thats it) which i have done for strength and protection, as i work with my hands making jewelry. More then a few times i've used a hammer shaping metal and hit my thumb or a finger and the acrylic would get damaged but my nail and finger would be ok. I've always had longish nails, keeping my nails neat stopped me from biting my nails when i was younger. I did have a job once where i had to cut my nails and not wear polish plus wasn't allowed to wear much jewelry, for the whole time i had that job i didn't feel like my real self.



witch craft is a brand of nail treatments you can buy in drugstores. at least here in Canada for sure. So many people I know SWEAR by it, but I love me my  julep nail therapy!


----------



## PolishQueen

LOL Thanks didn't think it had to do with casting spells to make a persons nails grow longer but i had this image in my head hehe.


----------



## irishlass1029

I think it's different for everyone. I see photos all the time of short nails that look fantastic. But on me, I just have nub-hands. Also depends on the definition of "super long." Mine grow really fast and photographing them for my blog has helped me know when they look "too long." And that's when I chop them off. They are really hard and strong so I feel a little "disabled" for lack of a better word, for a few days after I cut them. I use them to open Coke cans, put the backs on my earrings, button my pants and yes, sometimes I use my thumb nail as a screwdriver.  So when they're really short, I have trouble doing things.  

But nails so long they're starting to curve are too long IMO.

But in general, as long as they're clean and well-kept, I'm okay with them. Whatever floats yer boat!


----------



## QueenDom

Rissalicious said:


> I prefer longer nails on myself. I feel like short nails make my hands/fingers look short at stubby, especially since my nail bed(i think thats what its called? Please correct me if im wrong lol) is short too) Longer nails make my hands/fingers look longer and more feminine. I'm not saying this goes for everyone, just myself. Right now my nails are about 1/4" past the tip of my nails, which is the right length for me. I wish I could pull off short nails too!



ITA, I have really really small chubby fingers and when my nails are short I look like a ten year old. I prefer mine to be on the long side and fairly square, it adds a illusion of length to my fat kid fingers.


----------



## FillerAve

If I can't type using my finger tips, then they are too long. I have nothing but admiration for people who learn how to type using their knuckle so they can have long fingernails... but... I am apparently incapable of this skill 

I keep mine at medium length - which essentially is just however long they get before breaking off due to excessive typing.


----------



## FillerAve

QueenDom said:


> ITA, I have really really small chubby fingers and when my nails are short I look like a ten year old. I prefer mine to be on the long side and fairly square, it adds a illusion of length to my fat kid fingers.



THIS. If I don't keep them medium length/longish (I'd say long for the average person but medium/short for a lot of people on here) I look like I have the hands of a 12 year old pudgy boy. I also always keep them square to try and off set the pudgy-hand-ness


----------



## Love Of My Life

for me personally have short nails....


----------



## bagshopr

My nails have never been long.  They split and peel if I just look at them.  So I keep them short, but polished in dark or bright shades.  I would like to have long nails but it's just not meant to be.
I had acrylics at one time but I was literally crippled by the long nails, as I was not used to them.  I could not write, put on makeup, or do my hair.


----------



## Alixis

FillerAve said:


> THIS. If I don't keep them medium length/longish (I'd say long for the average person but medium/short for a lot of people on here) *I look like I have the hands of a 12 year old pudgy boy. I also always keep them square to try and off set the pudgy-hand-ness*


Me too! My entire hand looks _terrible_ with short nails! My hand looks stubby, uncared for, unprofessional and just awful. I think a lot of people with short nails look absolutely lovely, but alas not me. Mine are currently about 7-8mm past the tips of my finger -- which is the maximum that personally looks good and 'balanced' on me. I'll take them down to 3mm next week and then not have to bother too much about them again for a month!! 

One of the fun things about having nails that extend past the finger tip a few mm or so is that there is more space for some cool nail art that there just isn't 'room' for on shorter nails without appearing cramped. I really like a lot of the art and nails of tartofraises. http://nail-art.over-blog.fr/pages/Ma_Galerie_Nail_Art-1589136.html

Everybody's different, I guess  xx


----------



## irishlass1029

Wow she has gorgeous nails/hands! ^


----------



## Alixis

irishlass1029 said:


> Wow she has gorgeous nails/hands! ^


I know, right?! 

My nails aren't a million miles different than hers (just a bit shorter) but her hands are gorgeous!! Mine -- not so much!


----------



## luvchnl

My nails get quite long & always have (Even in Junior High, kids always asked if my nails were real).  I like all nail lengths, but I do like mine best when they are a medium to long length.  Although, my nails seem narrow or something, especially the longer they get. They seem to have quite a curve, it's hard to explain what I mean.  They don't curve downward or anything, but they curve in on the sides at the tips into a perfect letter "U".   You can kind of see what I mean in the picture of the painted nails that I posted.  You can see that the tips of my nails are more narrow than the base near my cuticles.  My pointer nail is shorter than the others in this pic, because it had broken, so it's not that curved at the tip compared to the others.  So if my nails grow too long, they start to look like daggers sometimes.  Even if I file them to a square shape, they still have that curve to them.  
Does anyone else have nails that curve so much? especially the longer they get.  &  How do you feel about it?  & why is it that they curve in at the sides so much?

The 2nd pic was a picture I took during the time that I never painted my nails.  I went over a year without painting them. Looking at my ring finger, you can see that my natural nails get pretty long.


----------



## luvchnl

I don't like finger nails to be too long, espcially to the point of curling around, but this is even worse.  Just absolutely gross!  Why on earth would anyone do this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9170Fs28Cg&feature=related


----------



## AnnAnn99

luvchnl said:


> My nails get quite long & always have (Even in Junior High, kids always asked if my nails were real).  I like all nail lengths, but I do like mine best when they are a medium to long length.  Although, my nails seem narrow or something, especially the longer they get. They seem to have quite a curve, it's hard to explain what I mean.  They don't curve downward or anything, but they curve in on the sides at the tips into a perfect letter "U".   You can kind of see what I mean in the picture of the painted nails that I posted.  You can see that the tips of my nails are more narrow than the base near my cuticles.  My pointer nail is shorter than the others in this pic, because it had broken, so it's not that curved at the tip compared to the others.  So if my nails grow too long, they start to look like daggers sometimes.  Even if I file them to a square shape, they still have that curve to them.
> Does anyone else have nails that curve so much? especially the longer they get.  &  How do you feel about it?  & why is it that they curve in at the sides so much?
> 
> The 2nd pic was a picture I took during the time that I never painted my nails.  I went over a year without painting them. Looking at my ring finger, you can see that my natural nails get pretty long.



I understand completely as my nails do the same thing.  I tried acrylics probably half a dozen times and they did not work for me because as my nails grew out and curved into the C-shape, the acrylic would pop off the edges.  I was constantly going in for repairs.

I use soak off gel polish to protect my nails so they can stay a nice length.  They are long but not outrageous.  I watch the length so the shape stays nice.  I generally do a light "nude" color and then put whatever regular polish I like on top.  Regular polish stays perfect over SOGS on me for nearly 2 weeks.

I did my nails last Friday and am still wearing them like this.  I intended to add polish over this but just haven't found time.

SOGS have give me beautiful nails for the first time in my life ever.  I have been doing them DIY since August with only one break.  And I have become addicted to TPF and polish.  LOL


----------



## luvchnl

AnnAnn99 said:


> I understand completely as my nails do the same thing. I tried acrylics probably half a dozen times and they did not work for me because as my nails grew out and curved into the C-shape, the acrylic would pop off the edges. I was constantly going in for repairs.
> 
> I use soak off gel polish to protect my nails so they can stay a nice length. They are long but not outrageous. I watch the length so the shape stays nice. I generally do a light "nude" color and then put whatever regular polish I like on top. Regular polish stays perfect over SOGS on me for nearly 2 weeks.
> 
> I did my nails last Friday and am still wearing them like this. I intended to add polish over this but just haven't found time.
> 
> SOGS have give me beautiful nails for the first time in my life ever. I have been doing them DIY since August with only one break. And I have become addicted to TPF and polish. LOL


Your nails look really nice.  I like the length to.  I've been curious about the soak off gell.  I looked into buying some and getting a UV lamp, but I haven't done it yet.  Yes, the internet (especially TPF) can be very temping and make me want everything lol   I didn't polish my nails forever & now I'm changing polish all the time. I've even gotten into putting little designs on them.  I guess I'm becoming addicted to polish now.  I've purchased so many in the last few weeks.  I forgot how much fun it is to paint our nails   I loved painting my nails years ago & had collected so much polish.  I threw away most of the polish when I moved.   I really regret throwing away many of them now


----------



## Bag Fetish

What is that "I use soak off gel polish"?



AnnAnn99 said:


> I understand completely as my nails do the same thing. I tried acrylics probably half a dozen times and they did not work for me because as my nails grew out and curved into the C-shape, the acrylic would pop off the edges. I was constantly going in for repairs.
> 
> I use soak off gel polish to protect my nails so they can stay a nice length. They are long but not outrageous. I watch the length so the shape stays nice. I generally do a light "nude" color and then put whatever regular polish I like on top. Regular polish stays perfect over SOGS on me for nearly 2 weeks.
> 
> I did my nails last Friday and am still wearing them like this. I intended to add polish over this but just haven't found time.
> 
> SOGS have give me beautiful nails for the first time in my life ever. I have been doing them DIY since August with only one break. And I have become addicted to TPF and polish. LOL


----------



## QueenDom

Bag Fetish said:


> What is that "I use soak off gel polish"?



Soak off gel is a hybrid of gel and nail polish. It's cured with a uv light and makes your nails harder without adding extra length. It usually last two to three weeks without chipping and needs to be removed by soaking it in an acetone based solvent. It doesn't seem to leave lasting damage the way traditional gels and acrylics do


----------



## QueenDom

luvchnl said:


> My nails get quite long & always have (Even in Junior High, kids always asked if my nails were real).  I like all nail lengths, but I do like mine best when they are a medium to long length.  Although, my nails seem narrow or something, especially the longer they get. They seem to have quite a curve, it's hard to explain what I mean.  They don't curve downward or anything, but they curve in on the sides at the tips into a perfect letter "U".   You can kind of see what I mean in the picture of the painted nails that I posted.  You can see that the tips of my nails are more narrow than the base near my cuticles.  My pointer nail is shorter than the others in this pic, because it had broken, so it's not that curved at the tip compared to the others.  So if my nails grow too long, they start to look like daggers sometimes.  Even if I file them to a square shape, they still have that curve to them.
> Does anyone else have nails that curve so much? especially the longer they get.  &  How do you feel about it?  & why is it that they curve in at the sides so much?
> 
> The 2nd pic was a picture I took during the time that I never painted my nails.  I went over a year without painting them. Looking at my ring finger, you can see that my natural nails get pretty long.



My nails look just like this! As a matter of fact, that's how I judge when to file them down, when the curve is so dramatic my nails no longer look square to me they are too long. The curve itself doesn't bother me, what bothers me is the fact that my nails absorb so much water when I get my hands wet that the nail relaxes and bloats and loses the shape that I try so hard to maintain.


----------



## AnnAnn99

Bag Fetish said:


> What is that "I use soak off gel polish"?



There are many threads here at TPF on soak off gels.  They are wonderful.  They give my nails added strength so breaks are rare and some breaks can be successfully repaired.  The finished mani is very shiny and will last for two weeks.  I use Shellac base and top coat with Gelish color and for me the removal is very easy and it leaves my nails in perfect condition.  

Because it is removed using acetone, it can be drying to the nails so I use cuticle oil daily.  I am a DIYer but these products are available at most salons.


----------



## ladyash

luvchnl said:


> My nails get quite long & always have (Even in Junior High, kids always asked if my nails were real).  I like all nail lengths, but I do like mine best when they are a medium to long length.  Although, my nails seem narrow or something, especially the longer they get. They seem to have quite a curve, it's hard to explain what I mean.  They don't curve downward or anything, but they curve in on the sides at the tips into a perfect letter "U".   You can kind of see what I mean in the picture of the painted nails that I posted.  You can see that the tips of my nails are more narrow than the base near my cuticles.  My pointer nail is shorter than the others in this pic, because it had broken, so it's not that curved at the tip compared to the others.  So if my nails grow too long, they start to look like daggers sometimes.  Even if I file them to a square shape, they still have that curve to them.
> Does anyone else have nails that curve so much? especially the longer they get.  &  How do you feel about it?  & why is it that they curve in at the sides so much?
> 
> The 2nd pic was a picture I took during the time that I never painted my nails.  I went over a year without painting them. Looking at my ring finger, you can see that my natural nails get pretty long.



My nails do this as they get longer too! My nails grow really fast though so I generally let them grow until I either can't type, or break one somehow. Then I file them down to nothing and start over again LOL


----------



## Bag Fetish

QueenDom said:


> Soak off gel is a hybrid of gel and nail polish. It's cured with a uv light and makes your nails harder without adding extra length. It usually last two to three weeks without chipping and needs to be removed by soaking it in an acetone based solvent. It doesn't seem to leave lasting damage the way traditional gels and acrylics do


 
 Is that what they call shelac in salons ?


----------



## zippie

I'm so jealous of all of you with natural long beautiful nails!  I've had acrylics for 30 years and would really like to take them off my my natural nail is so thin and damaged I don't think my nails would ever grow.


----------



## gooiegoo99

My nails grow pretty quick, but once they start to peel a bit I go nuts and cut them. There's a girl in my grade however is so nuts about having insanely long nails whenever one breaks she goes through the whole process with the tea bags and glue to glue them back together.


----------



## AnnAnn99

Bag Fetish said:


> Is that what they call shelac in salons ?



Yes

Shellac
Gelish
OPI GelPolish -very new and NOT AXXIUM
Red Carpet Manicure
and about a dozen more


----------



## Bag Fetish

AnnAnn99 said:


> Yes
> 
> Shellac
> Gelish
> OPI GelPolish -very new and NOT AXXIUM
> Red Carpet Manicure
> and about a dozen more


 
Oh I'm going to give that a try next time I get a mani 
thanks!


----------



## luvchnl

ladyash said:


> My nails do this as they get longer too! My nails grow really fast though so I generally let them grow until I either can't type, or break one somehow. Then I file them down to nothing and start over again LOL


 


QueenDom said:


> My nails look just like this! As a matter of fact, that's how I judge when to file them down, when the curve is so dramatic my nails no longer look square to me they are too long. The curve itself doesn't bother me, what bothers me is the fact that my nails absorb so much water when I get my hands wet that the nail relaxes and bloats and loses the shape that I try so hard to maintain.


 
I've been looking at several Nail Blogs over the last few days, and I have noticed that many people do have long nails similar to ours.  I do still enjoy my nails a medium / long lenth regardless.  I just cut them down when they get too long or split on the side   Altough, while browsing the Internet, I discovered a way to repair split & cracked nails using a tea bag.  I will try that next time I have a nail split/crack at the side so I won't have to cut the longer nail completely off.


gooiegoo99 said:


> My nails grow pretty quick, but once they start to peel a bit I go nuts and cut them. There's a girl in my grade however is so nuts about having insanely long nails whenever one breaks she goes through the whole process with the tea bags and glue to glue them back together.


Edit: LOL  I just read this......  I'm actually going to try this the next time I split a nail to see if it really works.  Sometimes I just don't want to cut off all of my nails just because one nail split at the bottom.


----------



## ladyash

luvchnl said:


> I've been looking at several Nail Blogs over the last few days, and I have noticed that many people do have long nails similar to ours.  I do still enjoy my nails a medium / long lenth regardless.  I just cut them down when they get too long or split on the side   Altough, while browsing the Internet, I discovered a way to repair split & cracked nails using a tea bag.  I will try that next time I have a nail split/crack at the side so I won't have to cut the longer nail completely off.
> Edit: LOL  I just read this......  I'm actually going to try this the next time I split a nail to see if it really works.  Sometimes I just don't want to cut off all of my nails just because one nail split at the bottom.



hmm a tea bag method? Sounds interesting though I doubt I would do it...I'm fairly anal about my nails and catches drive me crazy! I have to file them down asap if I break a nail or split one.


----------



## PolishQueen

I've tried it and it was ok as a stop gap measure  but i couldn't see myself doing it all the time. I believe that it is possible to get silk wraps at various beauty supply shops which are a better option then tea bags. I have gel stuff put on though i don't know what type it is and that will usually stabilize the nail until the break can grow out.


----------



## QueenDom

luvchnl said:


> I've been looking at several Nail Blogs over the last few days, and I have noticed that many people do have long nails similar to ours.  I do still enjoy my nails a medium / long lenth regardless.  I just cut them down when they get too long or split on the side   Altough, while browsing the Internet, I discovered a way to repair split & cracked nails using a tea bag.  I will try that next time I have a nail split/crack at the side so I won't have to cut the longer nail completely off.
> Edit: LOL  I just read this......  I'm actually going to try this the next time I split a nail to see if it really works.  Sometimes I just don't want to cut off all of my nails just because one nail split at the bottom.



I use the teabags if I get a break or spit really high up, I don't like to use silk wraps because they cover the whole nail. With the teabags you can just cut a patch the size you need. I usually will put two layers of teabag patch and then buff until smooth, it holds my nail in place and is invisible under polish.


----------



## QueenDom

zippie said:


> I'm so jealous of all of you with natural long beautiful nails!  I've had acrylics for 30 years and would really like to take them off my my natural nail is so thin and damaged I don't think my nails would ever grow.



Mine were like this up until last year. I haven't been able to grow my own nails ever, I've worn gels or acrylics since I was 15! Last year I read a thread on nail hardeners and started using mavala which is bit harsh because it's formalin based and dr g's nail hardener together. The dr g's moisturizes and the mavala HARDENS, now I have long natural nails and they never peel or flake like they used to. But it did take about three months for all the nasty acrylic damaged part to grow off


----------



## Bag Fetish

QueenDom said:
			
		

> I use the teabags if I get a break or spit really high up, I don't like to use silk wraps because they cover the whole nail. With the teabags you can just cut a patch the size you need. I usually will put two layers of teabag patch and then buff until smooth, it holds my nail in place and is invisible under polish.



Do you just glue  the teabags there ... Similar to fiberglass??


----------



## QueenDom

Bag Fetish said:


> Do you just glue  the teabags there ... Similar to fiberglass??



Yep, I'll line up my nail so it sits flush then put on a drop of nail glue and the teabag patch and let dry, then I repeat with a slightly larger patch and buff till smooth (after it dries) seal with your base coat and it's invisible under polish


----------



## Piercedpapi

I know this thread is super old kinda like  super long lol

My opinion is that there is so much ignorance on display here that it’s not even funny

These might be considered “super long” By some of you But I consider them normal and as long as you wash your hands they are not any more unhygienic than anything else


----------



## sgj99

I grow mine right to the tip of my finger.  If they go over it drives me nuts.  But they look longer because I have long nail beds.


----------



## redwings

If I keep long nails and I do, at times, I wear nail guards. Something like below.


----------



## Piercedpapi

redwings said:


> If I keep long nails and I do, at times, I wear nail guards. Something like below.
> 
> View attachment 5633044


What is that? Never seen that before


----------



## redwings

Piercedpapi said:


> What is that? Never seen that before


Nail guards. Certain ancient Asian cultures used them. You can also see them in Balinese and Thai dancers to elongate their fingers.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Wow

What are they made of?


redwings said:


> Nail guards. Certain ancient Asian cultures used them. You can also see them in Balinese and Thai dancers to elongate their fingers.


----------



## redwings

Piercedpapi said:


> Wow
> 
> What are they made of?


Maybe aluminium alloy. Some can be sterling silver or enamel.


----------



## Piercedpapi

redwings said:


> Maybe aluminium alloy. Some can be sterling silver or enamel.


They heavy or uncomfortable?


----------



## redwings

Piercedpapi said:


> They heavy or uncomfortable?


Mine isn’t, but I only wear them when my nails are long and out of the house. It has gotten me a bit of staring attention and people assume I am a youngster (although I am way older).


----------



## Piercedpapi

Lets try something different


----------



## redwings

Piercedpapi said:


> Lets try something different
> 
> View attachment 5635930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635933


Cuticles need lotsa work though. Also painting technique.


----------



## Piercedpapi

redwings said:


> Cuticles need lotsa work though. Also painting technique.


My wife is a nail tech and does them for me

These were in process pics

I also posted next step pics


----------



## Piercedpapi

redwings said:


> Cuticles need lotsa work though. Also painting technique.


This is the next step


----------



## Piercedpapi

redwings said:


> Cuticles need lotsa work though. Also painting technique.


She will get them cleaned up and looking right before we are done


----------



## Piercedpapi

It hasn’t taken me too long to adjust and im actually starting to really love these


----------

